# Film trailer music



## Brian G Turner (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm looking to identify pieces of music used in specific trailers - is there a way to trace this information relatively easily online?

Trailers I'm especially looking for trailer music info on are:

1. Pearl Harbour (also used towards the end of The Bridge of San Luis Rey)
2. The Krays
3. A Few Good Men
4. Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring (trailer 2, I believe).


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 25, 2005)

Are you looking to find these online or on a CD? I know LOTR has a CD out that would have the music on it. But, which portion of the CD is beyond me.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 26, 2005)

Yeah, this is something that often bugs me. A lot of trailers use previous film scores, I can't count how often I've heard the Gladiator or Last of the Mohicans themes on new trailers... But surely there's a website out there somewhere devoted to it. I'll have a trawl, get back to you.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 26, 2005)

That's the porblem - the trailer music is often completely unrelated to the original film score, instead coming from other films or other musical works. The trouble is, without attribution, it's hard to track them down unless you stumble onto it.


----------



## Calis (Jun 26, 2005)

The one in Pearl Harbor might be called 'Tennessee' I have a feeling that is it. It is also played in the film at the start of the movie.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jun 28, 2005)

Check out www.soundtrack.net/trailers/.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the link - definitely helpful.


----------

